# Do you believe that alcohol/drug abuse is a problem in the Cadets?



## safeboy43 (27 Apr 2006)

I've been reading some articles about problems like this in Cadets. As we all know, things can get twisted by the media, so take a look at your regiment and vote here. Feel free to discuss this issue here also.

Cheers


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2006)

Spelling is.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2006)

...and upon further thought, if you think there is a problem then that's something to take up with your C of C.

Not on an anonymous internet website.
Locked


----------

